

UBS - Internal fraud controls were not effective - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3313203/ubs-admits-internal-fraud-controls-were-not-effective/

======
iwwr
What do you call a rogue trader who makes you $2bn? A managing director.

